# Horizontal translation: Stances in newaza



## Rolls_Royce_Phantom (Nov 17, 2009)

My time in TJJ is limited to months in length and obviously less time live on the mat, so bare with me. I have been training solo for a while, so I thought I'd ask here. Is there any serious practice of utilizing vertical stances in the horizontal while on the ground? Is the principle still utilized? I caught this speculation from let's say a push off a straight leg to roll an opponent. Got me thinking of the straight leg emphasized in form movements, foreward stance, etc. Am I just seeing what I want to see or is there more to it? Reverse engineering type of perspective, but it has been on my mind for some time.


----------



## lklawson (Nov 28, 2009)

Some concepts are universal, either standing, ground, or one system to another.

One example is movement from the hips.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------

